# Fife Meet



## AaronGTi

*Fife Meet @ Black Magic Detail Studio*

Take2!

Hi,

Looking to hold a Fife meet in the very near future and Stevie @ Black Magic Detail (DW SUPPORTER) has very kindly offered to have it at his detailing studio in Methil, Fife.

For all who wish to attend please say so in this thread and we'll all decide on a date that most if not all can attend.

A manufacturer will be in attendance however I can't say who as per DW rules.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## amiller

Not anymore! :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

amiller said:


> Not anymore! :lol:


----------



## Ravinder

Put me down for this.


----------



## rowbo

Aaron im in  what days we looking at tho ? Ive got loads of car things in the next few weeks !!


----------



## AaronGTi

Will be a weekend day Ross :thumb:

Everyone is welcome, should be a good day providing we get the numbers.


----------



## ohms12

If it's a Sunday i'm in!


----------



## AllanF

I'd like to come along, depending on the date. Al


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy

depending on the date count me in too


----------



## AaronGTi

Good stuff :thumb:

All I'm gonna say at the moment is you don't wanna miss this, if exclusivity is your thing


----------



## davec

aye count me in if i'm not working!


----------



## petefinlay9

I would be up for this . Especially if it's something
New . When will it be ? 

Cheers fin


----------



## Alan W

JK still attending Aaron? 

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> I would be up for this . Especially if it's something
> New . When will it be ?
> 
> Cheers fin


A date will be announced very soon, I'll speak to my mate and get something sorted as it seems we have a bit of interest now, 20 people would be a great number.



Alan W said:


> JK still attending Aaron?
> 
> Alan W


Yes definitely Alan :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Will await date for this.


----------



## AaronGTi

Be nice to see you lad :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Aaron we got room on methilhaven road for 20 cars ? Lol


----------



## k9vnd

rowbo said:


> Aaron we got room on methilhaven road for 20 cars ? Lol


More chance the cars would be nicked rather than parked up:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> Aaron we got room on methilhaven road for 20 cars ? Lol


Plenty room  :lol:



k9vnd said:


> More chance the cars would be nicked rather than parked up:lol:


:spam: :lol:


----------



## stewbacca3

I'd like to come along if at all possible? I have never been to a meeting like this so dont know what it would involve. Im fairly new to detailing.


----------



## AaronGTi

stewbacca3 said:


> I'd like to come along if at all possible? I have never been to a meeting like this so dont know what it would involve. Im fairly new to detailing.


Of course mate everyone who wishes to attend is welcome :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

stewbacca3 said:


> I'd like to come along if at all possible? I have never been to a meeting like this so dont know what it would involve. Im fairly new to detailing.


You should defo come. I will defo be there. I'm very new to the detailing world so wouldn't mind a few tips myself.


----------



## Mick

Ravinder said:


> You should defo come. I will defo be there. I'm very new to the detailing world so wouldn't mind a few tips myself.


you still got the coupe rav?

i would love to make this, dates dependant


----------



## Black Magic Detail

count me in ,wait a minute :lol:


----------



## Ravinder

Mick said:


> you still got the coupe rav?
> 
> i would love to make this, dates dependant


Hey mate, yeah still got the coupe. Well, two of them! Lol. Unfortunately they won't be making the meet as they are both sorned until next year now. I'll be hopefully bringing along the filthy Rover BRM.


----------



## alanp

BRM is a rare beast, I used to work in a rover garage and only ever seen 1 of them


----------



## Ravinder

It is a rare beast. Mine is in a state bodywise but got it cheap so couldn't say no and I just love the red interior! But will do a full restore next year when time and funds allow.


----------



## AaronGTi

Will try get a date up soon so we can get all get organized :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

Id be up for this too


----------



## Phil23

Sounds like a winner, any chance of there being some demo's?.


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Id be up for this too


Nice one Martin, bring the V??? :thumb:



Phil23 said:


> Sounds like a winner, any chance of there being some demo's?.


Yes mate of course :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

AaronGTi said:


> Nice one Martin, bring the V??? :thumb:


Yep it'll be along as long as you pick a dry day...no pressure :lol:

Will be stripping bits off on sunday/monday to get re-painted. Brake calipers need done, the front bumper needs re-done, the alloys to get powdercoated .... then its just a small manner of a complete strip, clay, polish, glaze and wax :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Yep it'll be along as long as you pick a dry day...no pressure :lol:
> 
> Will be stripping bits off on sunday/monday to get re-painted. Brake calipers need done, the front bumper needs re-done, the alloys to get powdercoated .... then its just a small manner of a complete strip, clay, polish, glaze and wax :doublesho


Hopefully it's a nice weekend then :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Can't wait for the meet.


----------



## AaronGTi

Ravinder said:


> Can't wait for the meet.


Same here dude, nobody wants to miss it.
There's gonna be some very exclusive stuff happening.. Or so I hear  :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Date ? Come on man


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> Date ? Come on man


There was a date mentioned by the manufacturer, he's going to run this by Stevie, then if all is well one of us will put it up on here :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I'd be up for this. Post up dates/what's on when u have more info dude


----------



## AaronGTi

aaronfife said:


> I'd be up for this. Post up dates/what's on when u have more info dude


Nice one chap :thumb:
Soon as I know what's happening I'll post it up or even if Stevie knows what's happening he might even post it up before me.

Cheers


----------



## seany

I will be up for this, if its a sat I will probably need to book time off but im off every sunday anyway.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> I will be up for this, if its a sat I will probably need to book time off but im off every sunday anyway.


Cool :thumb:
:wave:


----------



## AaronGTi

Right chaps we're looking at 26/27th of this month.

What ever day most can make then that's what we'll go for :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

That sounds good to me. Either day would be ok. I would prefer Saturday but not too fussed either way.


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice one Rav, hopefully it's good for everyone else :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

27th!


----------



## rowbo

I can make 26th no probs at all

27th i have a karting competition at 3pm over at raceland so if it was in the AM i could make that


----------



## AaronGTi

So what day suits everyone then?
Swaying towards the 26th myself as I fancy going to Crail on Sunday 27th.


----------



## Ravinder

26th.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Hi all,can we start a list for dates please for the 26th or 27th,what ever date has the most thats the date we will go for

26th 
1. black magic detail


27th
1.


----------



## Ravinder

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder


27th
1.


----------



## AaronGTi

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron


27th
1.


----------



## AaronGTi

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)


27th
1.


----------



## ohms12

Awwww c'mon!!

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)


27th
1.ohms12


----------



## Guest

I would have to leave 1pm on Sat... Time would it start ruffy?


----------



## AaronGTi

ohms12 said:


> Awwww c'mon!!
> 
> 26th
> 1. black magic detail
> 2. Ravinder
> 3. Aaron
> 4. Shug (via Facebook)
> 
> 27th
> 1.ohms12


Cmon lad come on the Saturday :thumb:



aaronfife said:


> I would have to leave 1pm on Sat... Time would it start ruffy?


Not sure tbh, Stevie will probably decide that.


----------



## Guest

26th 
1. black magic detail 
2. Ravinder 
3. Aaron 
4. Shug (via Facebook) 
5. aaronfife (morning only)

27th 
1.ohms12


----------



## rowbo

26th 
1. black magic detail 
2. Ravinder 
3. Aaron 
4. Shug (via Facebook) 
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo

27th 
1.ohms12


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> 26th
> 1. black magic detail
> 2. Ravinder
> 3. Aaron
> 4. Shug (via Facebook)
> 5. aaronfife (morning only)
> 6. rowbo
> 
> 27th
> 1.ohms12


Nice one Ross :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

I hate you all. Nah I can't come on saturday, i'm working.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

i was thinking about 10am start time


----------



## AaronGTi

ohms12 said:


> I hate you all. Nah I can't come on saturday, i'm working.


Holiday? :thumb: 



Black Magic Detail said:


> i was thinking about 10am start time


Sounds good.


----------



## AaronGTi

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)

27th
1.ohms12

Not sure if I'm allowed but people can add me on Facebook if they want to find out more about what's gonna be happening on the day.

Few people I know are up for coming n they'll probably bring a pal or two.

www.Facebook.com/HardcoreLuver


----------



## davec

HardcoreLuver? really? !!!

sorry cant make either day, but look forward to the next one guys.


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> HardcoreLuver? really? !!!
> 
> sorry cant make either day, but look forward to the next one guys.


I'm a lover of the core!!!! :thumb:

Cheers for letting us know you can't make it as well.


----------



## Guest

Added u as I've never been to a meet and would like to know more


----------



## AaronGTi

The demo car for the meet will be my own car 

I cant wait to get this coating on it now.


----------



## Mtpagey

Either for me, should have the front bumper re-painted by then :car:

26th 
1. black magic detail 
2. Ravinder 
3. Aaron 
4. Shug (via Facebook) 
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Pagey

27th 
1.ohms12
2.Pagey


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Either for me, should have the front bumper re-painted by then :car:
> 
> 26th
> 1. black magic detail
> 2. Ravinder
> 3. Aaron
> 4. Shug (via Facebook)
> 5. aaronfife (morning only)
> 6. rowbo
> 7. Pagey
> 
> 27th
> 1.ohms12
> 2.Pagey


Excellent mate :thumb:

So, we're looking at Saturday the 26th definitely now.

Sorry ohms12 :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

So as it stands..

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Pagey

Any more? :wave: :thumb:

Think there will be a couple more non DW'ers too.


----------



## seany

Will try book the 26th off today, its meant to be my Saturday on though.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Will try book the 26th off today, its meant to be my Saturday on though.


Book it off Sean  :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

AaronGTi said:


> Sorry ohms12 :thumb:


Aye, you will be, sooonnnnnn!

Have fun though guys - I expect a hamper full of detailing products on my doorstep to make up for the fact you picked the wrong day.


----------



## AaronGTi

Remember folks everyone who wishes to attend is very welcome doesnt matter if your a newbie or anything like that. :thumb:


----------



## stewbacca3

I was really looking forward to the meet but I'm afraid the 26th is out for me. I have never been to anything like this before so hopefully you guys will post up some pics and any useful info. Definately count me in for the next meet! Cheers. Stew


----------



## Ravinder

AaronGTi said:


> Book it off Sean  :thumb:


----------



## seany

Well I'm now having to work this weekend so looks like I should be good for next week


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent Sean 

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Pagey
8. seany


----------



## amiller

26th would probably suit me better too. 

26th
1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Pagey
8. seany 
9. A.Miller


----------



## AaronGTi

amiller said:


> 26th would probably suit me better too.
> 
> 26th
> 1. black magic detail
> 2. Ravinder
> 3. Aaron
> 4. Shug (via Facebook)
> 5. aaronfife (morning only)
> 6. rowbo
> 7. Pagey
> 8. seany
> 9. A.Miller


thought you weren't coming


----------



## amiller

AaronGTi said:


> thought you weren't coming


It was a joke in protest of the thread getting deleted. :thumb:

Anybody want me to bring anything to try? :speechles


----------



## AaronGTi

amiller said:


> It was a joke in protest of the thread getting deleted. :thumb:
> 
> Anybody want me to bring anything to try? :speechles


Ok. Up to you mate :thumb:


----------



## seany

Well I will deffo be attending now, got the sat off.
Where are we meeting? Also my car will be howling by the time i get wherever were going as the back is a magnet for dust and road crap


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Well I will deffo be attending now, got the sat off.
> Where are we meeting? Also my car will be howling by the time i get wherever were going as the back is a magnet for dust and road crap


Good stuff Sean 

Meeting will take place at the BMD studio.

I'll PM you the address if you like?


----------



## seany

Good stuff, yeah mate please.
Ive just bought some ironx, prima amigo or whatever its called and some new wheel cleaner just for this lol. Car better bloody stay clean! Know anyone that stocks tailpipe finishers that will weld them on for me?


----------



## rowbo

i passed stevies studio yesterday  whats occuring there ? extending ?


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Good stuff, yeah mate please.
> Ive just bought some ironx, prima amigo or whatever its called and some new wheel cleaner just for this lol. Car better bloody stay clean! Know anyone that stocks tailpipe finishers that will weld them on for me?


Dude don't worry your car doesn't have to be clean just for us honestly 



rowbo said:


> i passed stevies studio yesterday  whats occuring there ? extending ?


Aye Ross, he's just done a massive overhaul and is now extending the studio out further :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

I'll just post here for all to see.

BMD is situated on Methilhaven Road, Methil, Fife.
Directly across from Kirkland High School.

Stevie will probably have the van parked outside so you won't be able to miss it really :thumb:


----------



## seany

This just along from the coop shop? I'm sure I drive past it for work, I will check on sat when I'm working.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> This just along from the coop shop? I'm sure I drive past it for work, I will check on sat when I'm working.


sure is mate :thumb:


----------



## Zeebedy

Put me down, any details on where and when this is likely to be?


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

AaronGTi said:


> I'll just post here for all to see.
> 
> The meet will be held on 26th May from 10am onwards at the Black Magic Detail studio.
> BMD is situated on Methilhaven Road, Methil, Fife.
> Directly across from Kirkland High School.
> 
> Stevie will probably have the van parked outside so you won't be able to miss it really :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Pagey
8. seany
9. A.Miller
10. Zeebedy


----------



## Zeebedy

Cheers AaronGTi, should have seen it 

Do you have a postcode I can fire into my sat nab, will deffo be making it!


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

Zeebedy said:


> Cheers AaronGTi, should have seen it
> 
> Do you have a postcode I can fire into my sat nab, will deffo be making it!
> 
> Zeebedy


Full Address:
Black Magic Detail
197 Methilhaven Road
Methil, Leven, Fife KY8 3LF

Cheers :buffer:


----------



## Zeebedy

Nice one man, see you there !!!


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

Zeebedy said:


> Nice one man, see you there !!!
> 
> Zeebedy


see ya soon pal :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

My car is not washed and will be absolutely filthy. Hopefully pick up some tips while I'm there.


----------



## Archer189

Put me down for this

Graham


----------



## Alan W

I was hoping this would be the 27th as I can't make the 26th unfortunately. 

Have a great day guys and don't forget the photos! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi

Archer189 said:


> Put me down for this
> 
> Graham


1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Zeebedy
12. Archer189

Nice one Graham :thumb:



Alan W said:


> I was hoping this would be the 27th as I can't make the 26th unfortunately.
> 
> Have a great day guys and don't forget the photos! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Aah  will do Alan :thumb:


----------



## seany

Forgot to mention if anyone would like to fix the swirls and scrathes on my roof on Saturday please feel free lol :buffer:
Just tried out my new prima amigo and I'm very impressed with the results, its hives it a whole new depth almost glass like, still not wet enough looking though. Need a new lsp for that wet look.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Forgot to mention if anyone would like to fix the swirls and scrathes on my roof on Saturday please feel free lol :buffer:
> Just tried out my new prima amigo and I'm very impressed with the results, its hives it a whole new depth almost glass like, still not wet enough looking though. Need a new lsp for that wet look.


You do know there is a manufacturer coming up? 
I think he will have everything your looking for


----------



## seany

Ooh, who? I hope so as it looks like a group of seagulls used my roof for an orgy.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Ooh, who? I hope so as it looks like a group of seagulls used my roof for an orgy.


I cant say as per DW rules.

Give me a shout on Facebook?


----------



## Zeebedy

Hey,

I can't make it, so if you could take me off the list, will deffo make an appearance for next time, I forgot I'm going to Aberdeen for the weekend starting on friday 

Have a good time fellas!


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189


----------



## AaronGTi

Just a heads up, the manufacturer will have lots of products with him for sale :thumb:


----------



## Archer189

I take it CASH only.


----------



## dunfyguy

i should be able to make it along in the morning.

now question is, do i buy products online later today or wait till saturday see who turns up?


----------



## AaronGTi

Yes cash only Graham.

I'd wait until sat mate 

bit of an update..

We now have another manufacturer attending the meet to showcase products etc
Dave from Permanon-UK (DW Sponsor) will also be joining us 

So, the 2 manufacturers will have some brand new unreleased products with them so really cant get more exclusive than that :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189
12. Dunfyguy (Morning)


----------



## seany

dunfyguy said:


> i should be able to make it along in the morning.
> 
> now question is, do i buy products online later today or wait till saturday see who turns up?


Im in the same boat, I'm after a new lsp I might just wait as I couldn't use it this week anyway because I'm working.


----------



## seany

If anyone from dunfermline needs a lift give me a shout, wouldn't want anyone to moss out because they couldn't get through :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Im in the same boat, I'm after a new lsp I might just wait as I couldn't use it this week anyway because I'm working.


You've seen the videos Sean


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> If anyone from dunfermline needs a lift give me a shout, wouldn't want anyone to moss out because they couldn't get through :thumb:


what a guy :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy

bought few bits and pieces today but still some space left in detailing bag for some goodies this weekend!


----------



## AaronGTi

dunfyguy said:


> bought few bits and pieces today but still some space left in detailing bag for some goodies this weekend!


The 2 manufacturers will have a fair amount of products with them and most will be demonstrated on the day so you'll see application and results for yourselves.


----------



## dunfyguy

seany, time u heading through at?


----------



## seany

dunfyguy said:


> seany, time u heading through at?


About half 9, starts at 10 I'm sure? Needing a lift ?
I'm quite an enthusiastic driver, be warned lol.


----------



## AaronGTi

Yeah 10am start but if anyone cant get down for 10am its no hassle we'll be there all day anyway.


----------



## seany

I've been givin pocket money lol, bank card has to stay at home for the decorating 
Spent over a grand in the last week on the car lol.:car:
So she's keeping the card to furnish the rest of the sitting room:wall:


----------



## dunfyguy

what u spent a grand on seany?

could maybe convoy through?


----------



## seany

Got some new cleaning stuff, new intercooler New pulley kit and jcw injectors, plus its booked it at performance hq to get it all fitted and maybe a cheeky map. 
Yeah mate can get a convoy going, any ideas of place and time?


----------



## dunfyguy

what bhp u reckon u be pushing then? 230?

could meet at mcdonalds by the cinema maybe? anyone else from west fife heading through could meet there?


----------



## seany

should be around that yeah had it rr'd at 188 last year, McDonalds sounds like a plan buddy.


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> should be around that yeah had it rr'd at 188 last year, McDonalds sounds like a plan buddy.


With they mod's i recon 208bhp!.... PHQ?!...take it to RGM glenrothes


----------



## k9vnd

Might have to miss this unfortunately, been driving around in the vx with a blown inlet manifold so am using the weekend to strip the manifold and cat off for replacement's.

Sorry arron seem's this would be a not to be missed too but cnt afford to pump £75 a week in her now!.


----------



## AaronGTi

You don't have to spend any money man just come through for the crack.
hitch a lift with Sean


----------



## seany

Nah should be a lot higher than 208, the pulley is a 16%. People with with the 15 are getting 220 with similar mods to mine. Hopefully getting rr'd after, I'm only going to phq because Russ is a legend at mapping. Saying that don't think funds will allow a map.


----------



## Archer189

I'm up for meeting at McDonalds before coming through. What time at McDonalds Car Park.


----------



## AaronGTi

set to be an awesome day weather wise chaps  :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy

still be a bit below my gti monster then seanny lol

check out maps here! http://http://www.etuners.gr/en/index.php?s=14&b=BMW
genuis guy and company who do remote mapping!

as for time at mcdonalds? half nine for leaving at 9.45?


----------



## Mtpagey

Aaah gutted! Took the bumper up to the coachworks there, will be monday before its ready. Last week they told me "aye sure, bring it up whenever. Should have it back to you the next day"


----------



## seany

Half 9 is good for me, kind of gti you got? I'll take you a spin in the mini and see If you think its slow lol
It's fun surprising bigger cars:driver:
I will see what russ thinks he can get out it then decide if its getting mapped, they reallly font need it until you start with the cams though.


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Aaah gutted! Took the bumper up to the coachworks there, will be monday before its ready. Last week they told me "aye sure, bring it up whenever. Should have it back to you the next day"


gutted man 
You got transport through here for Sat?


----------



## Guest

I might leave earlier as my wee 1.0L will take a while


----------



## seany

aaronfife said:


> I might leave earlier as my wee 1.0L will take a while


I won't be hooning it through as my car gets dirty when I drive fast lol.


----------



## AaronGTi

BTW lads none of your cars have to be clean when you come through, I won't have my pen n clipboard out hahaha


----------



## dunfyguy

peugeot 207 gti, black with massive 20" rims on it lol



seany said:


> Half 9 is good for me, kind of gti you got? I'll take you a spin in the mini and see If you think its slow lol
> It's fun surprising bigger cars:driver:
> I will see what russ thinks he can get out it then decide if its getting mapped, they reallly font need it until you start with the cams though.


----------



## Mtpagey

AaronGTi said:


> gutted man
> You got transport through here for Sat?


Aye if i dont have the bumper back then ill bring the pug through and park it down the street :thumb:

I've sent a pm to the black magic about our idea btw, just to check thats all cool with them before I open the floodgates lol


----------



## AaronGTi

No worries its your bbq lol  :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

Right guys, *there will be a bbq on the day,* probably around 12-1 o'clock for those who are interested. I'll be bringing my barbie up since its looking very likely that my front bumper won't be ready till monday 

If everyone who wants some can bring along their own food (i'll pick up a big bag of rolls) then we'll be able to make the most of the day/weather


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent Martin, I'm going down the street today to get all the juice etc.
Looking to be a great day


----------



## Ravinder

Sounds awesome. Can't wait. Especially for the BBQ! :wave:

I'm gonna be so embarrassed. I guarantee my car will be the dirtiest car there by a mile!


----------



## AaronGTi

Good stuff :thumb: if everyone at least brings something for the BBQ we should have plenty to go around.

Dont worry about your car, if mine wasnt being used for the demos etc mine would be the same. Its covered in flees and the back end is mawkit


----------



## Zeebedy

Hey guys,

Aberdeen been cancelled. Will be coming, can you re-add me to the list please AaronGTi, cheers!


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189
12. Dunfyguy (Morning)
13. Zeebedy

Nice turnout :thumb:
Lets get the barbie on


----------



## Zeebedy

Anything I should bring at all? Food wise?


Zeebedy


----------



## AaronGTi

Zeebedy said:


> Anything I should bring at all? Food wise?
> 
> Zeebedy


Just what ever you want mate 
Think I'll go n get some burgers tomorrow.


----------



## davec

I've managed the day off so I'll be there too! Canny wait! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davec

Archer189 said:


> I'm up for meeting at McDonalds before coming through. What time at McDonalds Car Park.


Dunfermline mcd's?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> I've managed the day off so I'll be there too! Canny wait!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Excellent :thumb: great turnout btw, better than we hoped 

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189
12. Dunfyguy (Morning)
13. Zeebedy
14. Davec


----------



## seany

davec said:


> Dunfermline mcd's?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah buddy next to bannatynes. I will be there at half 9


----------



## amiller

I might crash a lift with someone from the McDonalds. Would anybody mind?


----------



## Derekh929

Aaron hope you have a good day would have been up for this but daughters birthday sat so food disco and a cool bud or two or three of oh well four


----------



## AaronGTi

Derekh929 said:


> Aaron hope you have a good day would have been up for this but daughters birthday sat so food disco and a cool bud or two or three of oh well four


Cheers pal, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## davec

amiller said:


> I might crash a lift with someone from the McDonalds. Would anybody mind?


i could give you a lift thru no probs, im only staying a few hours tho, you can either come back with me or i'm sure one of the other guys could give you a lift later on :driver:


----------



## AaronGTi

Once again the address is;

Full Address:

Black Magic Detail
197 Methilhaven Road
Methil, Leven, Fife KY8 3LF
Mobile Number: 07717 201 673

:thumb:


----------



## seany

amiller said:


> I might crash a lift with someone from the McDonalds. Would anybody mind?


I can give you a lift if you like? Anyone else needing a lift?


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> You don't have to spend any money man just come through for the crack.
> hitch a lift with Sean


Sorry bud am needing the time to swap it, mind u the days going to be strung out so there might be a chance i will nip through but getting this all sorted is no1 priority this weekend mate.

There's always a next time mate


----------



## DarronTDi

Right guys I will be attending :wave: possibly with my mate?? Who's bringing what for the Barby??


----------



## AaronGTi

DarronTDi said:


> Right guys I will be attending :wave: possibly with my mate?? Who's bringing what for the Barby??


Just bring whatever you want mate, i'm gonna get some burgers I think.


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189
12. Dunfyguy (Morning)
13. Zeebedy
14. Davec
15. DarronTDI
16. DarronTDI +1


----------



## amiller

Any idea what time this will run until? Not sure if I can make the morning (even with a lift!), but could make early afternoon? :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Well the BBQ is at about 12-1pm so I'd imagine it will probably last til about 3pm ish?

Oh, and I'm bringing some of my Mum's fine Chicken Tandoori to make on the BBQ. Won't have that many unfortunately but should hopefully have about 1 per person.


----------



## k9vnd

This look's like an excellent turn out for u aaron, hope all can attend and plenty photo's for those who missed out


----------



## AaronGTi

Thats the car prepd for tomorrow morning!
Looking forward to it very much :thumb:


----------



## seany

I will nip to the shop on the way through and try pick up some munch for the barbie.


----------



## Ravinder

I hope the people coming like Indian food!


----------



## CraigQQ

Any chance I could sneak in at the back... 

I'm driving up from edin overnight and was thinking of picking up Andy(amiller) on the way to this if its cool with you Aaron / Stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

Aye Craig more the merrier lad :thumb:

Rav I love indian food bring it on :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. black magic detail
2. Ravinder
3. Aaron
4. Shug (via Facebook)
5. aaronfife (morning only)
6. rowbo
7. Weddy (via Facebook)
8. Pagey
9. seany
10. A.Miller
11. Archer189
12. Dunfyguy (Morning)
13. Zeebedy
14. Davec
15. DarronTDI
16. DarronTDI +1
17. CraigQQ


----------



## gally

Enjoy guys. Shame I couldn't make it.


----------



## seany

Ravinder said:


> I hope the people coming like Indian food!


Hells yeah, I will get a couple packs of sausages probably or bacon.
Turning out to be a big event, just peeved that I've got prickly heat because of this effin sun!


----------



## dunfyguy

so it myself, seanny ,archer, davec meeting at mcdonalds in dunfermline , just off the M90?


----------



## Ravinder

Bacon wrap sausages sounds good!


----------



## seany

Well lads its a cracking day for it! It's that sunny that I've been awake since 4 lol.
Just a reminder that if anyone wants a lift through I will be at McDonalds at duloch park for half 9.


----------



## Guest

Looks cracking outside. Im heading through 9.30 with the gf from Cowdenbeath so might see you guys on route


----------



## davec

Admit it guys you've been up since daft o'clock washing yr cars!!
Mine is looking hologramtastic in the bright sunshine

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigQQ

Mine hasn't been washed for 600 miles. 400 of them were this morning right enough. 
So many bugs. Had to stop 3 times on way up to scrub windscreen with glass cleaner to get them off. Wiper just smearing them...

I have been up since 5am yesterday haha


----------



## seany

Had to wash mine yesterday as some seagulls used it as target practice. Still dirty though


----------



## AaronGTi

See yehs aww soon chaps :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Oops! I thought the meet was at 9:30 for some reason. I'm sitting here by my god. My bad!


----------



## brycieboy

Working but may drop in for an hour or so when i pick up the laddie around 1ish


----------



## seany

Had a great time and learned quite a bit, Aaron your car is immaculate! Can't believe how the water sheets like that. Ravinder that chicken was awesome lol.


----------



## davec

Sorry I couldn't stay for the rest of the demo, came away with a wee sample of the silk coat. Gutted I missed ravinders chicken! 
Look forward to another meet over the summer months. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ravinder

Just in guys. Was a good meet. Really good turn out. Better then I expected and what a gorgous day for it as well! Was really struggling with a sore back so had to leave eventually. Some nice motors there. Aaron - GTI is very clean. I like it.

I'm glad those that tried the chicken liked it. I just hope I haven't poisoned you lot!

Big thanks to Aaron for arranging the meet and big thanks to Steve for inviting us over. Great guy. Was a pleasure meeting you and thanks for your advise as well and for the BBQ. And thanks to your family from me and Happy Birthday to your wife!


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks to everyone who came was a great turnout!


----------



## Derekh929

Glad it all went well and good turn out dam missed good food


----------



## amiller

Food was AWESOME! :thumb:

Thanks to Aaron & Steve for organising and hosting and all who came. 

First time I've worn my G|techniq tshirt and nobody has asked what the hell it meant! :lol:


----------



## Ravinder

It means that you like Gtechniq? :lol:


----------



## seany

Was nice meeting yous all, hopefully get another meet soon.


----------



## AaronGTi

Yeah definitely be good to meet again soon.
There is talk of the manufacturer coming back in a couple of months so the same setup could be a possibillity.










 :thumb:


----------



## davec

Car looks top notch Aaron:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martyp

I was actually thinking of popping along today, however as my rear calliper has decided to stick on driving that far just wasn't sensible.

Sounds like you all had a good time and some good food was there (that chicken sounds immense). Aaron, your car looks minty!

I'll see if I can make the next one, or the central Scotland meet if it gets going. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great day. Shame I had to leave early but thanks everyone for crack. Was interesting to see various techniques and how people work it different ways.


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers everyone 

There is talk of MP coming up again in a couple months!


----------



## rowbo

aaron , thanks for organising the meet today you did good lad  

stevie , thanks for having us over to your place and for the tips and wee demo 

janis , thanks for making my bonnet look awesome and giving me more things to spend my money on 

was good to meet and chat with some of you guys today too , fantastic turnout and looking forward to the next one


----------



## seany

There was a massive difference in the bonnet! I will be using that for my vinyl at the very least.


----------



## rowbo

haha ive been pouring water on it all afternoon to show anyone thats willing to look


----------



## AaronGTi

Was a great turnout and things were great once we got started.
I cant explain how good my car looks now.

Heres to the next one which will hopefully be in a couple months.

Also, Cheers to Martin for the BBQ :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J

Wish i was there! Sounds like you had a fab day. I could maybe come down to the next one if im not working..


----------



## AaronGTi

Definitely was a great day.
Hope all that came would like to come back. 
Both me n Stevie have never done anything like this before so apologies for lack of structure at the start. Once it got going was good :thumb:

Got some amazing pics on JK's camera so a write up will be done soon ;-)


----------



## rowbo

My car as demo car next time ?


----------



## Black Magic Detail

I would like to thank Aaron for organising the meet ,JK for the demo's of the products,martin the BBQ king and all that came to make a great day,heres to the next one
regards stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> I would like to thank Aaron for organising the meet ,JK for the demo's of the products,martin the BBQ king and all that came to make a great day,heres to the next one
> regards stevie


Well said Stevie, and congratulations on becoming the UK's only MP accredited detailer :thumb:


----------



## DarronTDi

Awesome day guys! Very much appreciated and hope that there's 1 again soon. :thumb: happy birthday again Jo


----------



## AaronGTi

When you coating your car Darron?


----------



## davec

I bought some silk coat, first bit of cloud I see and its getting slapped on the merc! maybe buy some of the first coat stuff shortly (can't remember the name!) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

Ultimate Nano Coat V1 & V2

I got the whole system on my car yesterday;

UNC V1 & V2 on paint, wheels & rubbers.
Ultimate Glass Coat Pro on all windows.
UNC V2 on exhaust.
Max Protect Leather Sealant on the tyres. (this made them very black with nice satin finish, just need to see what longevity is like?)
Finally a layer of Max Protect - Silk Coat on the whole car for added gloss & slickness.


----------



## davec

AaronGTi said:


> Ultimate Nano Coat V1 & V2
> 
> I got the whole system on my car yesterday;
> 
> UNC V1 & V2 on paint, wheels & rubbers.
> Ultimate Glass Coat Pro on all windows.
> UNC V2 on exhaust.
> Max Protect Leather Sealant on the tyres. (this made them very black with nice satin finish, just need to see what longevity is like?)
> Finally a layer of Max Protect - Silk Coat on the whole car for added gloss & slickness.


Bet you can't wait for some rain!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

The beading is phenomenal, seen it on Stevies van one night it was pissing down.
The sheeting as well while rinsing with the PW, is like nothing I've ever seen before, you actually struggle to get the panel wet


----------



## davec

I need to refine the finish on my car before I put it on, I'm happy enough with the swirl and scratch removal but I've got hologram everywhere!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

How did you manage that?

What rotary do you have?

Multi stage machining takes many hours and should never be rushed.


----------



## Guest

Your car looked incredible Aaron with even the first stage on it. I bought silk coat. Can't wait to try it out but currently have Naviwax Light on it so might have to wait till it wears out.


----------



## dunfyguy

how much was jan selling the UNC 1 and 2 for yesterday?

i got a bottle of the silk coat before i left at lunchtime.

what demos where done in the afternoon?

was good to meet some ppl off here, put names to faces, look forward to doing it again sometime


----------



## DarronTDi

AaronGTi said:


> When you coating your car Darron?


Not sure mate, was maybe gonna do it next weekend but depends on the weather. If its nice I will prob head out if it's not so good then will head to the unit and polish her up then put it on


----------



## AaronGTi

aaronfife said:


> Your car looked incredible Aaron with even the first stage on it. I bought silk coat. Can't wait to try it out but currently have Naviwax Light on it so might have to wait till it wears out.


Cheers pal, honestly once that wears off i'd go for the full system.
It really is all in the prep but the Ultimate Nano Coat 2 part system has seriously added a fair amount of gloss to the car, it's the best its ever looked.

Even my wheels are shining more than ever! 



dunfyguy said:


> how much was jan selling the UNC 1 and 2 for yesterday?
> 
> i got a bottle of the silk coat before i left at lunchtime.
> 
> what demos where done in the afternoon?
> 
> was good to meet some ppl off here, put names to faces, look forward to doing it again sometime


I'm not actually sure how much £ JK was selling them for tbh, if you want some, hit him up on Facebook if your on :thumb:



DarronTDi said:


> Not sure mate, was maybe gonna do it next weekend but depends on the weather. If its nice I will prob head out if it's not so good then will head to the unit and polish her up then put it on


Cool sounds good, I still can't believe how good it looks and after seeing the water behaviour on Stevie's van when he was washing it, it was unreal.


----------



## AaronGTi

Write up can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3506957#post3506957


----------



## davec

AaronGTi said:


> How did you manage that?
> 
> What rotary do you have?
> 
> Multi stage machining takes many hours and should never be rushed.


I've got the cyc rotary, after chatting with stevie he recommended I use a different finishing pad and to use menz. polish to refine. Just need a cloudy day to get going! 
The P1 polish I was using dried out too much for me (probably down to my techniques more than anything!)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarronTDi

AaronGTi said:


> Write up can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3506957#post3506957


Fantastic write up mate :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

Big thanks to Aaron and Stevie for the event and everyone who came!

It was a good day with good people and good atmosphere! Also the BBQ was awesome!

Thanks for having me there guys!

Seems I've finally recovered from that 1000 mile round trip :S so can start planning for the next one 

Janis 
Max Protect


----------



## AaronGTi

Glad you've recovered Jan!
Heres to the next one


----------



## Max Protect

You know man, that was the best bday present i've had in a long time - i was so happy when i finally got home you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the sample Janis. Real shame we couldn't of stayed longer. Perfect weather - mystery of been a hard drive back down! Cheers again for Aaron and Stevie for providing the location and tips.


----------



## Max Protect

amiller said:


> Food was AWESOME! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks to Aaron & Steve for organising and hosting and all who came.
> 
> First time I've worn my G|techniq tshirt and nobody has asked what the hell it meant! :lol:


Because normally people come to talk to you if you have the G Shirt on 

Just pulling your leg dude, it was nice to meet you and the rest of the guys!

Janis
Max Protect


----------

